# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  Sondage (jeu de rle), n'hsitez pas  cliquer, mme si vous ne vous sentez pas concerns !

## DarckCrystale

J'ai cr ce sondage suite  un projet que nous avons lanc, des camarades de classe et moi (BTS en informatique) : nous cherchons  dvelopper une application web permettant de faire du jeu de rle en ligne.
On va utiliser le systme FATE (je vous invite  consulter ce petit lien pour des informations dtailles sur le systme : http://devilsclaw.de/static/faterpg/...E%202.5_d1.pdf) et on va mettre beaucoup de temps (tudes et vie IRL en simultan oblige).

Merci encore pour vos nombreuses rponses  ::D:  N'hsitez pas  me poser des questions, je mets du temps, mais je rponds  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

Petit commentaire, la liste de jeux de rles est plutt courte, et il manque pas mal de "classiques" comme l'univers WhiteWolf, et il n'y a pas  ma connaissance de jeux franais (chauvin, moi ?) dans le tas, alors que a n'est pas ce qui manque.

----------


## Nhaps

En mme temps il y en a tellement des Jdr ^^
j'ai seulement jouer de nombreuses parties de d&d personellement, et vu qu'il tait dans la liste, c'tait tout bon =D

----------


## DarckCrystale

> Petit commentaire, la liste de jeux de rles est plutt courte, et il manque pas mal de "classiques" comme l'univers WhiteWolf


Il est tellement classique que je ne l'ai pas vu une seule fois cit...




> et il n'y a pas  ma connaissance de jeux franais (chauvin, moi ?) dans le tas, alors que a n'est pas ce qui manque.


Je n'ai jou qu'aux jeux cits dans le questionnaire. La case Autre, bien que microscopique je vous l'accorde, est l pour pouvoir au manque. J'ai essay de couvrir non pas un panel de systmes, mais plutt d'univers, pour voir ce qui se joue le plus.

Et comme j'en avais peur, c'est bien D&D qui l'emporte, avec les personnes heureuses d'avoir une grille pour dcrire tout ce qu'il se passe (je reconnais qu'au dbut, a peut tre plus facile, mais pour moi l'intrt du JDR vient plus du fun que le MJ met dans les actions, donc de son imagination, que des actions qu'on va chercher dans un immense tableau :/ )

J'ai t tonne de voir que presque personne ne connat L5R (que je trouve excellent  jouer, si le MJ est passionn par l'univers).

Je vous fournirai des graphe quand j'aurai fini de faire mes jolis tableurs excel  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

> Et comme j'en avais peur, c'est bien D&D qui l'emporte, avec les personnes heureuses d'avoir une grille pour dcrire tout ce qu'il se passe (je reconnais qu'au dbut, a peut tre plus facile, mais pour moi l'intrt du JDR vient plus du fun que le MJ met dans les actions, donc de son imagination, que des actions qu'on va chercher dans un immense tableau :/ )


Heu on n'a pas jou au mme D&D, certe on se servait de l'univers, du bestiaire, des statistiques du personnages, mais l'aventure en elle mme est clairement image.

Perso on jouait sur des feuilles A4 assemble, avec des figurines de warhammer, les actions sont dcrites par le MJ etc etc.
J'ai jamais vu d'action dans un tableau perso....

edit : ou alors on les connaissait par coeur  ::mouarf::

----------


## ManusDei

> Il est tellement classique que je ne l'ai pas vu une seule fois cit...


L'univers Whitewolf c'est Vampire (Dark Age, Masquerade, etc...), Werewolf, Changelin etc... et les univers  part que sont Exalts et-l'autre-dont-j'ai-plus-le-nom-avec-les-multiples-panthons. En terme de ventes, c'est le second aprs D&D, suffisamment grand pour qu'ils organisent une convention aux US juste pour leurs jeux.

Autour de cet univers il y a un site www.liber-mundi.org/‎ avec tout un systme qui permet de jouer en ligne (mais c'est vieux et trs peu ergonomique  ::):  ) sur lequel je n'ai plus mis les pieds depuis 4-5 ans.

Edit : Je ne suis pas un inconditionnel de cet univers et des jdr associs, je trouve le systme aussi limit que celui de D&D (que je trouve trs limit). J'ai juste t trs surpris de ne pas le voir dans le questionnaire.

----------


## DarckCrystale

> Heu on n'a pas jou au mme D&D, certe on se servait de l'univers, du bestiaire, des statistiques du personnages, mais l'aventure en elle mme est clairement image.
> 
> Perso on jouait sur des feuilles A4 assemble, avec des figurines de warhammer, les actions sont dcrites par le MJ etc etc.
> J'ai jamais vu d'action dans un tableau perso....
> 
> edit : ou alors on les connaissait par coeur


Connatre par coeur est un dbut de bon MJ  ::D:  (parce que les moments genre "Oh dsol, je sais pas, je parcours mon bottin et je vous dis ensuite", c'est assez peu RP  ::mouarf::  )




> L'univers Whitewolf c'est Vampire (Dark Age, Masquerade, etc...), Werewolf, Changelin etc... et les univers  part que sont Exalts et-l'autre-dont-j'ai-plus-le-nom-avec-les-multiples-panthons. En terme de ventes, c'est le second aprs D&D, suffisamment grand pour qu'ils organisent une convention aux US juste pour leurs jeux.
> 
> Autour de cet univers il y a un site www.liber-mundi.org/‎ avec tout un systme qui permet de jouer en ligne (mais c'est vieux et trs peu ergonomique  ) sur lequel je n'ai plus mis les pieds depuis 4-5 ans.
> 
> Edit : Je ne suis pas un inconditionnel de cet univers et des jdr associs, je trouve le systme aussi limit que celui de D&D (que je trouve trs limit). J'ai juste t trs surpris de ne pas le voir dans le questionnaire.


Et bien je n'en avais jamais entendu parler  :8O:  par contre, de Vampire et Masquerade, oui. Mais je n'ai pas non plus cherch trs longtemps. Parce que bon, a reste un projet d'tudiants donc j'ai pas trop envie non plus de passer des heures et des heures dessus (comme je l'ai dit plus haut, on a tous notre vie IRL, donc nos tudes, notre famille et nos boulots d't qui nous occupent dj pas mal). Merci beaucoup pour l'information !

Merci aussi  "Baldwin" qui m'a permis de prciser une question  ::D:

----------


## r0d

> [...] il manque [...] l'univers WhiteWolf [...]


Pareil, j'ai laiss tomber quand j'ai vu a.
Genre on fait un sondage sur les langages informatiques mais on parle pas de java.
Cela dit, ce sondage aura produit un petit miracle: nous sommes d'accord sur quelque chose!  ::mrgreen:: 

@DarckCrystale: ne faites pas attention  moi, je suis un vieux grincheux susceptible. Votre projet est trs bien.

edit: ha et mon jeu prfr n'est pas mentionn non plus: Kult.  ::cry::  Mais bon l je vous pardonne parce qu'on doit tre 4 ou 5  le connaitre en France  ::aie::

----------


## Loceka

Moi j'ai pas accs  la page, mais comme il a t dit qu'il n'y a pas de JDR franais dessus et comme de toute faon celui dont je vais parler n'est pas trs connu, je doute qu'il y soit.

Je vais donc citer l'normissime "La Mthode du Docteur Chestel" que je trouve pour ma part plutt pas mal (bon, ok, les rgles mriteraient d'tre un peu mieux crite) et innovant (mme s'il a plus de dix ans).

En gros on est une quipe de psychologues exprimentaux dans une clinique assez spciale qui traite les patient que la mdecine et psychologie traditionnelle n'ont pas pu aider.
Nous on rentre dans la tte (comprendre les penses et donc l'univers) du patient, on y apparat en tant qu'un des personnages de son univers (connu ou inconnu de lui auparavant) et on essaye d'introduire une srie de petits changements dans cet univers pour gurir le patient (lui ter une phobie par exemple).

L'essentiel du roleplay se passe donc dans l'univers du malade, la partie o on est en ralit des psychologues ne se manifeste que par certains cts assez pratiques : tant donn qu'on n'est pas rellement des personnages de l'univers du malade mais des mdecins, on est  tout moment au courant de ce que font nos collgues mme s'ils ne sont pas physiquement prsent au mme endroit dans l'univers du patient. De mme, il est possible de discuter "HRP" sur la marche  suivre. Et on peut se "retirer"  tout moment de l'esprit du patient si on sent que a tourne trop mal.

Aprs, l o c'est assez fun c'est que a fait de courtes aventures, y'a quand mme une notion d'XP mais je la trouve assez inutile pour ma part. C'est fun, immersif et sans limite. En plus d'tre quasiment impossible  russir tant donn qu'une modification trop importante de l'univers du malade risque de le dglinguer compltement et une modification trop faible n'aura aucun impact sur lui.

----------


## Nhaps

Mon barbare me manque.


JE TAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## DarckCrystale

> Moi j'ai pas accs  la page, mais comme il a t dit qu'il n'y a pas de JDR franais dessus et comme de toute faon celui dont je vais parler n'est pas trs connu, je doute qu'il y soit.
> 
> Je vais donc citer l'normissime "La Mthode du Docteur Chestel" que je trouve pour ma part plutt pas mal (bon, ok, les rgles mriteraient d'tre un peu mieux crite) et innovant (mme s'il a plus de dix ans).
> 
> En gros on est une quipe de psychologues exprimentaux dans une clinique assez spciale qui traite les patient que la mdecine et psychologie traditionnelle n'ont pas pu aider.
> Nous on rentre dans la tte (comprendre les penses et donc l'univers) du patient, on y apparat en tant qu'un des personnages de son univers (connu ou inconnu de lui auparavant) et on essaye d'introduire une srie de petits changements dans cet univers pour gurir le patient (lui ter une phobie par exemple).
> 
> L'essentiel du roleplay se passe donc dans l'univers du malade, la partie o on est en ralit des psychologues ne se manifeste que par certains cts assez pratiques : tant donn qu'on n'est pas rellement des personnages de l'univers du malade mais des mdecins, on est  tout moment au courant de ce que font nos collgues mme s'ils ne sont pas physiquement prsent au mme endroit dans l'univers du patient. De mme, il est possible de discuter "HRP" sur la marche  suivre. Et on peut se "retirer"  tout moment de l'esprit du patient si on sent que a tourne trop mal.
> 
> Aprs, l o c'est assez fun c'est que a fait de courtes aventures, y'a quand mme une notion d'XP mais je la trouve assez inutile pour ma part. C'est fun, immersif et sans limite. En plus d'tre quasiment impossible  russir tant donn qu'une modification trop importante de l'univers du malade risque de le dglinguer compltement et une modification trop faible n'aura aucun impact sur lui.


a a l'air extrmement intressant !




> Pareil, j'ai laiss tomber quand j'ai vu a.
> Genre on fait un sondage sur les langages informatiques mais on parle pas de java.
> Cela dit, ce sondage aura produit un petit miracle: nous sommes d'accord sur quelque chose! 
> 
> @DarckCrystale: ne faites pas attention  moi, je suis un vieux grincheux susceptible. Votre projet est trs bien.
> 
> edit: ha et mon jeu prfr n'est pas mentionn non plus: Kult.  Mais bon l je vous pardonne parce qu'on doit tre 4 ou 5  le connaitre en France


Ne vous en faites pas, je prfre ce genre de critique plutt que les gens qui postent des insanits absolument pas constructives  ::D: 
Et puis, c'est le premier projet perso qu'on a, et avec ma formation, je suis pas cense avoir appris  lancer une enqute sociologique/de march, etc... Je suis qu'en premire anne de BTS, pas en cole d'ing  ::?:  Donc bon, on fait forcment des conneries. Cependant, je ne peux pas non plus modifier mon questionnaire, a fausserait les statistiques -_-

EDIT : mais je prends note pour plus tard.

----------


## ManusDei

Vu que le sujet dvie, je vais l'aider un peu plus  ::): 
Deux diteurs franais.
http://www.7emecercle.com
http://johndoe-rpg.org/site/

Je conseille tout particulirement Qin chez 7me cercle, ambiance films chinois pour un systme de jeu simple et complet. Qui s'est trs trs trs bien vendu.

----------


## Loceka

D'o il dvie ?

----------


## Rayek

Pas de Paranoia, pas de EarthDown dans la liste de jdr  ::cry:: 

Et puis dans les accessoires ncessaire  la parite de jdr en plus des ds et de la biere, il manque :

LES PIZZAAAAAA  ::aie::

----------


## DarckCrystale

> Pas de Paranoia, pas de EarthDown dans la liste de jdr 
> 
> Et puis dans les accessoires ncessaire  la parite de jdr en plus des ds et de la biere, il manque :
> 
> LES PIZZAAAAAA


Je ne connais pas. Mais je connais Laharl, par contre, et je suis une fan de prinnies :3

Comme quoi, on peut ne pas tre un parfait inculte !




> D'o il dvie ?


Bah on ne parle pas que de sondage...
(c'est pas plus mal d'ailleurs  ::D:  )




> Deux diteurs franais.
> http://www.7emecercle.com
> http://johndoe-rpg.org/site/
> 
> Je conseille tout particulirement Qin chez 7me cercle, ambiance films chinois pour un systme de jeu simple et complet. Qui s'est trs trs trs bien vendu.


Bah en mme temps, je vais pas non plus citer des diteurs hein (genre : "Connaissez-vous Blizzard ? Ouioui, cette petite boite qui a fait quelques jeux qui on eu un peu de succs, WOW, Starcraft... ") : dj, j'en connais pas (voil) et ensuite, c'est vraiment des univers que je cherche, vu que le systme, on l'a dj (Fate Core System). En plus, j'ai jamais masteris, mon IRL faisant que j'ai pas des masses de temps pour a.
Mais ceci dit, merci quand mme pour vos infos, je les parcours avec plaisir  ::D:

----------


## ManusDei

> et ensuite, c'est vraiment des univers que je cherche, vu que le systme, on l'a dj (Fate Core System).


Mou :p

Beaucoup de jdr ont des systmes "adapts"  l'univers. Dans Qin que j'ai cit plus haut, on lance 2 d, un d yin et un d yang (avec des effets particuliers si il y a "quilibre" entre le yin et le yang). Sur la fiche de perso, et  la cration, quilibrer les aspects (attributs) du personnage change les PV et tout un tas d'autres choses.

Sur INS/MV o tu joues des anges et des dmons, tu lances 3D6. sur 666 il y a un effet diabolique, sur 111 un miracle divin (pas de bol si tu jouais un dmon  ::twisted::  ).

Jte un oeil  Mantel D'acier (pas mal inspir des univers des studios Ghibli), ils utilisent un systme de jeu gnrique, donc a doit tre facilement jouable avec le Fate Core System  ::):

----------


## Nhaps

> ...


 ::salut:: 

 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

Et sinon tu es clibataire ? 

 ::alerte::  ::alerte::  ::alerte:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## Christophe P.

> Envoy par Rayek
> 
> 
> Pas de Paranoia, pas de EarthDown dans la liste de jdr 
> 
> 
> Je ne connais pas. Mais je connais Laharl, par contre, et je suis une fan de prinnies :3


Il y a une faute de frappe, c'est Earthdawn (pas du tout le mme sens). Il est dit en franais par BBE (qui dite aussi Shadowrun) : http://www.black-book-editions.fr.

----------


## DarckCrystale

> Et sinon tu es clibataire ?


Dans un univers de mec, quelqu'un comme moi l'est rarement. Donc la rponse est non. Et en plus, c'est un trs bon parti. Et je rajoute que je suis un vrai fardeau : j'ai un enfant  ::D:  (voil, c'est dit, comme a peut-tre que j'arrterai de recevoir des MPs  ::aie::  )




> Beaucoup de jdr ont des systmes "adapts"  l'univers.


Je suis bien d'accord, et on verra plus tard si on peut intgrer d'autres systmes, c'est sr ! Mais le projet ne vient pas de moi (hlas, je n'ai pas eu cette ide) mais d'un camarade. Je me suis retrouve embraque dedans, et j'ai envie de m'investir. Mais on peut pas se permettre de s'parpiller, pour l'instant.




> Jte un oeil  Mantel D'acier (pas mal inspir des univers des studios Ghibli), ils utilisent un systme de jeu gnrique, donc a doit tre facilement jouable avec le Fate Core System


Merci  ::D: 




> Il y a une faute de frappe, c'est Earthdawn (pas du tout le mme sens). Il est dit en franais par BBE (qui dite aussi Shadowrun) : http://www.black-book-editions.fr.


Que de science, merci pour ce complment  ::D:

----------


## Nhaps

J'envoie jamais de MPs, j'tale tout sur la place publique  ::mouarf:: 

vous vous dguisez des fois pendant vos parties de JdR ?

----------


## behe

> Il y a une faute de frappe, c'est Earthdawn (pas du tout le mme sens). Il est dit en franais par BBE (qui dite aussi Shadowrun) : http://www.black-book-editions.fr.


 Red Brick a sorti une version  d'Earthdawn qui apporte quelques modifs assez interessantes. Par contre c'est en anglais et je n'ai p l'acheter qu'en pdf  l'poque

edit: en y rflchissant vu que a fait quelques annes, c'est peut tre la mme version que BBE

----------


## Alfrodull

> Pas de Paranoia


C'est scandaleux ! :p

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, voil de quoi vous mettre l'eau  la bouche : 




> Flicitations, citoyen ! Vous venez d'tre nomm Clarificateur, et vous tes lev  l'accrditation rouge. Fini le costume noir des masses crasseuses infrarouges, pour vous. Dsormais, votre rle est de dbusquer et de liquider les tratres communistes mutants qui conspirent contre notre Ami, l'Ordinateur.
> 
> Comment ? Vous vous tonnez qu'il existe seulement des tratres ? Malheureusement, oui, certains, peut-tre nostalgiques de l'poque barbare de l'histoire enregistre (imaginez qu' cette poque, au lieu d'tre les produits des cuves cloniques, les citoyens taient engendrs au terme d'un rpugnant processus biologique de copulation ! Pouah, comment peut-on regretter cette poque !), rejettent la perfection de notre Complexe Alpha, ce lieu utopique o notre vie est rgie dans ses moindres dtails par l'Ordinateur. Oser seulement remettre en question l'Ordinateur, ou les citoyens d'accrditation suprieure, relve de la tratrise, vous en conviendrez. Et la tratrise doit tre punie... par l'extermination, c'est cela. Vous ne manquerez pas de travail, entre les mutants (tout gnome diffrent de la norme tablie par l'Ordinateur - qui ne se trompe jamais - est le signe d'une tratrise), ou les membres de socits secrtes (si elles sont secrtes, c'est qu'elles ne sont pas autorises par l'Ordinateur), des tratres, on en a  revendre, sans compter tous ceux qui ont des penses sditieuses ou non-conformes.
> 
> C'est pour cela qu'avec d'autres Clarificateurs, issus des diffrents services du Complexe Alpha, comme la Scurit Interne ou Recherche & Dveloppement, votre rle sera d'tre le bras arm de notre ami l'Ordinateur. Noble tche s'il en est. Vous allez avoir un laser ! Et vous pourrez vous en servir ! Vous tes content, non ? Vous en aurez besoin. Au cours de vos missions, il se peut que vous vous fassiez tirer dessus, incinrer, congeler, dchiqueter, tailler en pices, voire tout cela  la fois. Mais, rassurez-vous, vos cinq clones suivants sont prts  prendre votre relve.
> 
> Maintenant, rapprochez-vous, que je vous confie un secret : vous tes vous-mme un mutant. Si, si ! Donc un tratre. Oui, je comprends bien, votre tche est un peu complique, du coup. Mais je dois vous confesser que vous appartenez aussi  une socit secrte. Vous tes donc doublement tratre, et avant mme de commencer la mission, vous tes dj plus que coupable aux yeux de vos collgues. Mais a, ils ne sont pas obligs de le savoir, non ?
> 
> Chantages, dlations, assassinats, complots, mensonges en tout genre : voil vos armes pour vous dbarrasser de ceux qui pourraient vous gner, et vous lever dans la hirarchie de notre Complexe Alpha. Comment ? Atteindre l'accrditation ultraviolette ? Vous voulez devenir Grand Programmeur ? Ne rvez pas, citoyen ! Avez-vous dj vu quelque chose de BLANC ? Contentez-vous de votre laser et de votre armure rouge, c'est dj beaucoup. Et, pendant que j'y pense, suggrer que vous mritez plus que votre niveau d'accrditation actuel, c'est mettre en doute l'infaillibilit de notre ami l'Ordinateur, et a c'est de la trahison... Et si vous vous rendiez au centre d'extermination le plus proche, hmm ? De toute faon, le paragraphe suivant est de niveau d'accrditation ultraviolette. Comment ? Je ne vous ai pas tout dit ? Les rgles ? Ca ne vous concerne pas ! Il suffit que vous sachiez que vous aurez juste besoin d'un d  vingt faces. Et rappelez-vous : l'Ordinateur veut que vous soyez heureux. Si vous ne l'tes pas, vous finirez comme cran anti-radiations !

----------


## Viduc

en jeu Franais il y a l'excellent Nphilim de chez Multisim....  ::ccool::

----------


## Na_Kai

> vous vous dguisez des fois pendant vos parties de JdR ?


Ca arrive, mais en tant que MJ si les autres le font je veux que ce soit raliste sinon, boum du malus dans ta face.

Sinon moi je suis plutt du genre Prophecy niveau JDR (mais je joue  tout  ::D: )

----------


## Glutinus

Je dterre un sujet qui est un peu vieux.
Je trouve le formulaire extrmement incomplet, c'est bien dommage.
Et des fois questions redondantes, notamment les deux premires sur la partie MJ, j'ai pas compris la nuance.

Pour la cration d'un jeu de rle, je vois pas en quoi les questions que vous posez vous seront utiles. Pour moi plus pertinent :
- Raliste ou pas
- Rgles complexes ou pas
- Univers assez basique ou trs complexe ?
- Style : contemporain fantastique ? Fantasy ? SF ? Espionnage ? Systme gnrique ?

Quand on fait du jdr, on joue forcment qu'avec des ds  six faces ? Si on investit 50  200 euros dans un jeu pro, c'est pas 10 euros de ds supplmentaires qui va changer la donne...

Aprs c'est mon avis mais :
- Une carte c'est toujours bien quand la gographie peut avoir son importance
- Des feuilles de personnage sont indispensables pour bien commencer une partie et aider les joueurs.
- Un scnario est utile pour dbuter tout de suite et comprendre quel est l'attente du crateur du jeu quand il l'a invent. Aprs bien sr, trs souvent a diverge...

Bref, c'est mon avis, mais vous allez pas super loin avec ce sondage...

----------


## DarckCrystale

Bonjour !

Pour rpondre  votre commentaire : 
J'ai fait ce sondage pour dterminer quel public on devait essayer de cibler pour une application permettant de faire du jeu de rle en ligne (systme de jeu Fate Core), ainsi que les outils qu'il faudrait mettre en place. Bien sr ce n'est pas un sondage trs pouss ni prcis, c'tait pour avoir une ide. Nanmoins, on a d obtenir quelques 180 rponses, ce qui est plutt pas mal.

J'espre que a vous clairera ! Et si vous avez des remarques/questions, n'hsitez pas  ::D: 

Edit : et comme prcis quelques commentaires auparavant :




> Ne vous en faites pas, je prfre ce genre de critique plutt que les gens qui postent des insanits absolument pas constructives 
> Et puis, c'est le premier projet perso qu'on a, et avec ma formation, je suis pas cense avoir appris  lancer une enqute sociologique/de march, etc... Je suis qu'en premire anne de BTS, pas en cole d'ing  Donc bon, on fait forcment des conneries. Cependant, je ne peux pas non plus modifier mon questionnaire, a fausserait les statistiques -_-
> 
> EDIT : mais je prends note pour plus tard.


Et je rajoute que j'entre l'anne prochaine en cole d'ing \o/ donc vous aurez srement droit  de meilleurs questionnaires venant de ma part  ::P:

----------

